# Vets



## silverfox911 (Mar 27, 2013)

can any body tell me what the vets situation for my dog is there, are there good vet's their.
many thanks john


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

silverfox911 said:


> can any body tell me what the vets situation for my dog is there, are there good vet's their.
> many thanks john



Yes, there are lots of vets and they dont seem as expensive as the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## silverfox911 (Mar 27, 2013)

thank you jo can you tell me how long you have lived their, and have you or do you have any concerns their!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

silverfox911 said:


> thank you jo can you tell me how long you have lived their, and have you or do you have any concerns their!!


Spain is a big place!! We were in the south. I dont live there anymore, but we loved it while we were there (four years). The concerns we had were the concerns of the country - its in crisis, no work, no prospects and unrest. As for vets, they're as good if not better than the UK. There are lots of them and we found them great. The Spanish in general, dont treat their animals as well as in the the UK - inasmuch as there are many, many stray dogs, cats, there are a lot of guard dogs chained outside of properties....

Jo xxx


----------



## silverfox911 (Mar 27, 2013)

i have seen your new house just beautiful, my wife is disabled and can not climb stair and can not walk far and uses an electric scooter, are there plenty of flat area's around!! so we are after a bungalow or villa where the shower and bedroom is on one level. we are thinking of around Alicante?? what do you think of this area. john xxx


----------



## Susanita001 (May 28, 2012)

We are very happy with our vet. She is very thorough. I agree that animal welfare is definitely down on the priority list for a lot of people but there are also plenty of people who love animals.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

silverfox911 said:


> i have seen your new house just beautiful, my wife is disabled and can not climb stair and can not walk far and uses an electric scooter, are there plenty of flat area's around!! so we are after a bungalow or villa where the shower and bedroom is on one level. we are thinking of around Alicante?? what do you think of this area. john xxx



I have to say that spain is very hilly and not as wheel chair friendly as the UK. That said, things are improving all the time. I dont know the Alicante area, but my co mod, Xabiachica does - she'll be on again in the morning and will no doubt offer you her advice and opinion

Jo xxx


----------



## silverfox911 (Mar 27, 2013)

how do you get on with the NHS? out their. have you ever had any problems out their legally?? xxx


----------



## silverfox911 (Mar 27, 2013)

thank you very much to you Jo for replying so quickly, we are both retired and would love to move to a place for my wife ( LYNN'S ) health as you must know by know just the sort of weather we have at the moment lol not to good, when we got on holiday her health improves no end!! xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It depends on your ages, circumstances etc. Before you can become a in Spain you must prove income and healthcare provision. So you need to obtain from Newcastle an S1 form, this enables you to use the reciprocal healthcare for around 2 years I think. After that it depends on your age, but to qualify for Spanish health care you need to pay into their system.

When you first arrive you need to get an NIE number, this is important for you to buy anything major. This lasts for 3 months and after that you need to reapply for it and also your residency - thats when you need to prove income and healthcare provision

The best thing you can do is to have a good old nose thru the forums and find questions relating to yours. The one thing I will say, is that moving to Spain isnt as straight forward as it used to be, but it can be done.

Oh and Spanish winters can be cold and very wet and the houses dont tend to have central heating and arent designed for the cold

Jo xxx


----------



## silverfox911 (Mar 27, 2013)

if their are a few hill's around Alicante then i can get Lynn a larger scooter and that would make it easy to climb, but i shall wait and see the answer that your friend give me, as you can gather that this is my first time here and have had the pleasure of speaking to you. our very best wishes to you and your family and will speak to you soon and let you know how we are getting on. xxxx john uk TTFN


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

silverfox911 said:


> if their are a few hill's around Alicante then i can get Lynn a larger scooter and that would make it easy to climb, but i shall wait and see the answer that your friend give me, as you can gather that this is my first time here and have had the pleasure of speaking to you. our very best wishes to you and your family and will speak to you soon and let you know how we are getting on. xxxx john uk TTFN



you're welcome

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

silverfox911 said:


> if their are a few hill's around Alicante then i can get Lynn a larger scooter and that would make it easy to climb, but i shall wait and see the answer that your friend give me, as you can gather that this is my first time here and have had the pleasure of speaking to you. our very best wishes to you and your family and will speak to you soon and let you know how we are getting on. xxxx john uk TTFN


whereabouts in the Alicante area are you thinking - the city or the province? - the province is pretty big!


parts of my town are wheelchair/scooter-friendly, parts aren't, although the ayuntamiento is working hard to make as much as possible more accessible - but the nature of the town (in the foothills of a mountain) makes that difficult

where have you visited?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Torrevieja is very good for those who move around on scooters. There is a high level of foreign population though and you'd have to think if you see that as a plus or a minus. Lots of English spoken, English food and booze available. Housing, generally speaking not as well insulated as in the UK and can get very chilly so you might want to think about changing tiled flooring to something more comfortable like wood/ large rugs/ cork... Make sure you have heaters


----------



## squeezyb (Mar 12, 2013)

Will be looking for a holistic vet in Valencia. Thoughts? 
Bringing my 18 year old kitty with me who gets weekly acupuncture treatments for kidneys and arthritis.


----------

